# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Život je lijep - Rode o pelenama, maramama, dojenju

## Tiwi

... zvao me MM na posao da brzo ukljucimo na compu TV i pogledamo!! 

Svi su rekli da ste super!! Ma prekrasno!!  :Heart:

----------


## thalia

> ... zvao me MM na posao da brzo ukljucimo na compu TV i pogledamo!! 
> 
> Svi su rekli da ste super!! Ma prekrasno!!


Nisam znala, uključila sam prekasno   :Sad:  

Jel ima netko tko bi aploudo na jubito   :Grin:

----------


## jadranka605

baš je bilo lijepo  :Kiss:

----------


## aenea

Gledala. Cure bile super, posebno mlada, lijepa i samouvjerena mama sa prezadovoljnom bebom u marami  :Heart:

----------


## anjica

> Jel ima netko tko bi aploudo na jubito


  :Cekam:

----------


## mamuška

:Cekam:  di je ju bi to, ti i ja!!!

----------


## MGrubi

:Heart:

----------


## leonisa

aghr...fulala.

upload?

----------


## Tiwi

Joj bilo bi super da netko ima snimljeno... Bas su bile prekrasne, ma jako lijep prilog. (inace nisam bas lako raznjeziva  :Grin:  )

Ja nisam snimila jer nisam ni vidjela otpocetka. MM nazvao i veli Brzo brzo, drugi, Rode Rode !!  :Laughing:

----------


## Irchi

JU BI TO  :Trep trep:  !

----------


## apricot

Ja zaboravila.

Može li mi tko reći što su od svega izvukli.

----------


## Jelka

Tko je na kraju bio, osim apri?

----------


## apricot

anchi, s Vedranom   :Heart:

----------


## anchi

Naravno, nisam gledala... Jel se može kako nabavit prilog???? :?

----------


## aenea

Eh, sad...da sam jučer vidjela pitanje bilo bi detaljnije a sad samo onako u grubo - prednost nošenja u marami, dojenje do kad beba traži, prednost platnenih, a sve je bilo predstavljeno kao nova generacija mama, ali sa full pozitivnim prizvukom. Kratak, ali jako dobar prilog.

----------


## apricot

Sasvim dovoljno, hvala ti aenea.

----------


## anchi

Jesu li ostavili onu moju ludu izjavu da ću Vedrana dojiti do škole?  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## aenea

jesu  :Grin:  S tim da je kasnije u studiu bila gošća Jadranka Boban Pejić i rekla je da je dojila djecu..mislim da je za jedno rekla do 2 godine. Onda se Barbara nasmijala i rekla kao...da, ovo do škole je možda malo ekstremno  :Grin:

----------


## anchi

Ajme, udavit će me apri...  :Razz:

----------


## aenea

Ma nije baš tako ekstremno zvučalo  :Grin:  Ako se ne varam, formulacija rečenice je bila: dojit ću do kad god bude htio (tražio?). Ako treba do škole - tu si se počela smijat  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

anchi, a da ipak od Nevene tražimo kasetu?   :Laughing:

----------


## sandraf

ja sam gledala i bilo je jako zgodno, mlada mama je preslatka, a marelici su godine stale. prilog dalje iz studija nisam gledala.

----------


## anchi

> anchi, a da ipak od Nevene tražimo kasetu?


Pa ja čak i bi (da vidim svog malog ljepotana)! Možemo li to nabaviti?Stalno me zovu moji frendovi i govore kako je mali bio meden. Svi su gledali osim mene...  :Sad:

----------


## Tiwi

Cure, kad nabavite, aploudajte nam na jubitu, ni ja nisam vidla pocetak (MM mi je prepricavao - bio je odusevljen prilgom   :Smile:  ) 

Anchi - Vedran je bomboncic, a ti i nasa Marelica ste bile prezgodne!!  :Heart:

----------


## anjica

pa zar nitko nije snimao  :Raspa:

----------


## apricot

nije, ja sam na to skroz zaboravila.
a očito i anchi   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> nije, ja sam na to skroz zaboravila.
> a očito i anchi


sram vas bilo   :Wink:

----------


## Irchi

A jeste neke   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## mamuška

:Nope:

----------


## anchi

> nije, ja sam na to skroz zaboravila.
> a očito i anchi


Odmah da sperem optužbe sa sebe... Ja nisam znala kad će biti emitiranje!  :Grin:  Apri, možeš li nabaviti snimku?

----------


## aries24

a ja vidila najavu i zivkala ljude da gledaju i čak si navila podsjetnik da ne zaboravim....
a onda sjela i upalila 1. program i   :Cekam:  

pogađate, skužila da bi mogla provjeriti i ostale programe već kad je prilog odavno završio   :Nope:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Tražite snimku, moramo to vidjeti!  :Heart:

----------


## irenas

Uvijek sve propustim  :Evil or Very Mad:  , čekamo snimku  :Cekam:

----------


## anjica

> Uvijek sve propustim  , čekamo snimku


nekako mi se čini da čemo se načekati   :Raspa:

----------


## Riana

> Tražite snimku, moramo to vidjeti!


  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Dia

i ja sam gledala, inace nikad ne gledam tu emisiju...al me neka visa sila natjerala da okrenem program i eto...
cure, bile ste super  :D

----------


## Andora

prilog je bio skroz dobar i prilično dug - šta me ugodno iznenadilo.

mogla sam vidjet cijelo Rodino gnijezdo kako je prilog tekao, a najbolja rečenica Barbare Kolar je kad je rekla kako je sad dovoljno ispod imena i prezimena gošće u studiju napisati jednostavno  "mama"   :Heart:  

(apri - drugi put ispravi leđa - šlaufići se vide, al to ćemo mi riješit na UN-u)  :Love:

----------


## apricot

nemam ja šlaufiće!
na tom dijelu sam skroz mršava.

----------


## Andora

:Mad:  opet prljavi ekran telke

----------


## aries24

> prilog je bio skroz dobar i prilično dug - šta me ugodno iznenadilo.


a mm rekao kako mu je bio prekratak, da je očekivao više

njemu nikad dosta o pelenama i dojenju   :Razz:  

inače, mene je zasmetala ona primjedba b. kolar nakon priloga "dojenje do škole??? mislim da je to ipak malo preekstremno!!!" sa izrazom lica i tonom kao da se radi o ne znam čemu strašnom
mišljenje javnosti o dojenju, pogotovo produženom je ionako poražavajuće, ovakvi komentari voditelja na javnoj tv nikako ne poboljšavaju stvar, naprotiv, samo daju ljudima potvrdu da ispravno misle
eto, tako sam ja to doživila

----------


## Andora

je, al bar je gošća u studiju rekla da je svoju djecu isključivo dojila do 6, odnosno 7 mjeseca života (šta je raritet čuti)

----------


## aries24

aha, i kako je prestala sa 13 jer je to i više nego dovoljno  :/ 

što'š, meni nikako ugoditi   :Razz:

----------


## Andora

to je nisam čula   :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

> aha, i kako je prestala sa 13 jer je to i više nego dovoljno  :/ 
> 
> što'š, meni nikako ugoditi


Ja sam gotovo sto posto sigurna da je za jedno rekla da ga je dojila do 2 godine.. :/

----------


## aries24

ma mene je barbara uzrujala, pa sam bila ljuta što čekam cijeli dan na to i propustim pa sam možda i krivo čula   :Rolling Eyes:  
ako jesam, ispričavam se na dezinformaciji
al unatoč općoj uzrujanciji, mislim da je spominjala nešto da je 13 dovoljno, možda se radilo o 1. djetetu pa s drugim produžila

----------


## Prihonja

Joj, poima nisam imala ... je ima kakve naznake da ćemo moć gledat na YUBITO

----------


## Stijena

> Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tražite snimku, moramo to vidjeti!


  :Klap:

----------


## irenas

> Riana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Luna Rocco prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Klap:

----------

